# Pure Evil_sister rant again



## cmzaha (Mar 23, 2019)

I have come to the conclusion that my sister is pure evil. Not only did she take off to Arizona with mom around a month ago, she lied and filed a Restraining Order on me. So now I cannot even say hi to my mom. I just do not understand how someone can be so evil and hateful. So this is going to cost me a bundle of money since she filed in AZ, I am going to have to pay my Attorney to go over there with me at $400 per hr. Do the math on that one, but like he said, "we have to get it taken care of," and I am sure she is not planning on me showing up let alone with an Attorney.

Her first reason on the paperwork states I filed an Adult Protection Services (APS) on her. Yep I did. Then she accused me of saying she would "die", so this was a threat. I told her, her drugs, jealousy and greed was going to cause her to die. Then she stated my husband stated she would probably not like how things end. So this was a threat... He told her if all of this goes to court (before the restraining order), she may not like how it ends. She is nothing but an evil snake, with free access to my mom's account. I have never hurt my mom or lied to her, in fact my husband and I have watched and helped them since we were married in 1972, plus mom and I worked together in hers/ ours small Beauty shop for 30 yrs. Sister sat in Arizona and would maybe come out every 3 or 4 yrs to visit. Oh yes, she also listed me as a relative not sister. In my opinion listing the APS case show she ran from it, hopefully the judge thinks the same. I just do not understand how people can lie and lie and are believed.

So this is where my life is at the moment and no soapmaking.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 23, 2019)

Oh Carolyn, I’m so very sorry you are going through this.  How awful.  Sending you strength and hugs.  Family sometimes sucks.  Your poor mom too.  Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## msunnerstood (Mar 23, 2019)

That sucks. Ive never understood how family could hurt family. Hopefully you can get this resolved without too much more BS.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 23, 2019)

Thank you both. This is insane and just ticks me off royally that it is going to cost upwards of 10k to get this taken care of. I would say my sister has no attorney but she has free reign at the moment of mom's money. So who knows


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 23, 2019)

It's just heartbreaking. Not because of how siblings can be (I have experienced some, but not to this degree) but because I know you (and your hubby) have done so much. Unbelievable


----------



## Meena (Mar 23, 2019)

Oh, dear ....  beyond words ....


----------



## dibbles (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Chris_S (Mar 23, 2019)

So sorry to hear you are going thriugh such a tough time with your sister, its never nice having someone twisting your words ect to fire it back in an attack, can only imagine it feeling so much more like a big bitrail (not sure how to spell that sorry) with it being a family member doing that too you.

Iv been in a simular situation with work for the past 2 and a half years in that they have been saying things that have been untrue and goes against the truth that iv been telling them which they have refused to accept and used lies against me so i kind of know how it feels for you. At least you have your husband too help and support you. Really hope that you get things sorted soon and at least you have somewhere to rant.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 23, 2019)

It is unbelievable to me to. But I have noticed some huge personality change since she started using Kratom to help replace 14 yrs of 50mg Oxycodone use a day. I think she can no longer get her oky since her doctor committed suicide. He had the Feds after him. 

Worst part is she would attack me physically everytime I went over there and all I did was push her away to defend myself. I am not stupid enough to initiate an attack. Then she will sit on the couch and cry that she wishes she had a sister. That will never happen again, plus our cousins and their kids are 100% against her now. Greed and Jealousy are such a vicious combination.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Mar 23, 2019)

did she get your mom to agree to what she was saying?  what judge in their right mind would agree to the restraining order because you filed adult protection paper work? truly amazin that they didn't do something with that. have you contacted the agency that you filed with to see if they have followed up on that? or what they have to say?  this just sucks that she can work the system like that.


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 23, 2019)

I am so sorry you are going through this Carolyn. Our family has had to deal with something similar this past year with an awol family member who seems to have given into to the dark side and thrown his wife and kids under the proverbial bus. There had been trouble a- brewing under the surface for a good while, but then things took a turn for the worse and escalated when weekly testosterone shots made their way into the mix.... along with a couple of shady characters that said family member unwisely befriended. Aye yi yi- those testosterone shots are bad nasty personality changers. It's a long sordid tale, but it's insane the amount of money that my dear SIL has had to spend on protecting herself - lawyers fees and court costs, not to mention restraining orders, etc., - but thanks to the whole family pulling together on her behalf, she hasn't had to go it alone. While lawyers in general may get a bad rap, a good, ethical lawyer is worth their weight in gold when you're dealing with a selfish, irrational, lying adversary who has it out for you for absolutely no good reason. SIL has one last court date next month and that should be it. We'll all be going with her for support. So far, the judge has been able to see through all the lies. SIL and the truth have won every step of the way.  I'll be praying that it will be the same for you, too, Carolyn!  


IrishLass


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 23, 2019)

Thankyou IrishLass, it is amazing how the liars can prevail at least for long enough to cost a person thousands and thousands of dollars. Because of her my kids moved 600 miles away since she convinced my mom to evict them after 13 years. 

Truthfully my mom does not understand what is going on due to dementia my sister says does not exist. APS could not finish the investigation since she took off to Arizona with her.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Mar 23, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> Thankyou IrishLass, it is amazing how the liars can prevail at least for long enough to cost a person thousands and thousands of dollars. Because of her my kids moved 600 miles away since she convinced my mom to evict them after 13 years.
> 
> Truthfully my mom does not understand what is going on due to dementia my sister says does not exist. APS could not finish the investigation since she took off to Arizona with her.



my problem person only cost me $400 to clear my name and the judge saw right thru her.  even $400 was a lot for me at that point in my life but I was dammed if I was going to let her do to me what I had watched her do to other people. I am sorry you have to go thru this.  does your lawyer think it would be helpful to file the same paperwork where she is living now?  best of luck


----------



## Deborah Long (Mar 23, 2019)

@cmzaha - That all sounds horrid.  I've been lurking and reading your ongoing drama with your sister and am more than grateful that my siblings are nothing like that!  Carolyn, I'm in AZ, Phoenix and I know that there are laws in every state protecting seniors from abuse and kidnapping - especially those with dementia.  Let me know if you need me to look up anything for you - or DO anything for you!  I'm more than happy to help!
*hugs*


----------



## Longtimesoaper (Mar 23, 2019)

deleted cause it was too mean to post on a chat site. Let me just say how sorry I am that your going through this. Bless your heart!


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 23, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> my problem person only cost me $400 to clear my name and the judge saw right thru her.  even $400 was a lot for me at that point in my life but I was dammed if I was going to let her do to me what I had watched her do to other people. I am sorry you have to go thru this.  does your lawyer think it would be helpful to file the same paperwork where she is living now?  best of luck


I am going to definitely fight it. I just cannot afford to have a Restraining Order on my record. Why this is going to cost so much is the fact I have to pay all the expenses of my Attorney to travel to AZ. I am hoping we can get an in and out flight so I do not have to pay for lodging too. 



Deborah Long said:


> @cmzaha - That all sounds horrid.  I've been lurking and reading your ongoing drama with your sister and am more than grateful that my siblings are nothing like that!  Carolyn, I'm in AZ, Phoenix and I know that there are laws in every state protecting seniors from abuse and kidnapping - especially those with dementia.  Let me know if you need me to look up anything for you - or DO anything for you!  I'm more than happy to help!
> *hugs*


Thankyou Deborah, I am going to ask my attorney if I can file an APS report in AZ on her. It is so obivious she was running from it.


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 23, 2019)

Can you hire an Arizona lawyer to handle things while she's in AZ instead of the CA lawyer traveling?  would that save money?


----------



## Deborah Long (Mar 23, 2019)

...maybe someone who would work *with* your attorney?  It may be worth your while to find out...


----------



## Dawni (Mar 24, 2019)

Sending out more hugs and good vibes.. Hope they reach intact from across the ocean lol

You've been in our thoughts and prayers too, since you first posted. You and your mom. This isn't something you, and especially her, has to deal with...


----------



## Meena (Mar 24, 2019)

[QUOTE="cmzaha, post: 759083, member: 6100" APS could not finish the investigation since she took off to Arizona with her.[/QUOTE]

THAT should be illegal.  Definitely contact APS and let them know of this; and if they know and are shrugging it off, you have to find out under WHAT authority they can do that under?  It does not sound right to me.  You may be able to get your mom "extradicted", as it were.


----------



## SaltedFig (Mar 24, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> It is unbelievable to me to. But I have noticed some huge personality change since she started using Kratom to help replace 14 yrs of 50mg Oxycodone use a day. I think she can no longer get her oky since her doctor committed suicide. He had the Feds after him.
> 
> Worst part is she would attack me physically everytime I went over there and all I did was push her away to defend myself. I am not stupid enough to initiate an attack. Then she will sit on the couch and cry that she wishes she had a sister. That will never happen again, plus our cousins and their kids are 100% against her now. Greed and Jealousy are such a vicious combination.



I'd never heard of Kratom before your post, but it doesn't sound like a great drug for clear thinking:
From: https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-lifestyle/consumer-health/in-depth/kratom/art-20402171
_"Kratom has been reported to cause abnormal brain function when taken with prescription medicines. When this happens, you may experience a severe headache, lose your ability to communicate or become confused."
_
Your description of her personality changes don't sound ... healthy.



cmzaha said:


> I am going to definitely fight it. I just cannot afford to have a Restraining Order on my record. Why this is going to cost so much is the fact I have to pay all the expenses of my Attorney to travel to AZ. I am hoping we can get an in and out flight so I do not have to pay for lodging too.
> 
> 
> Thankyou Deborah, I am going to ask my attorney if I can file an APS report in AZ on her. It is so obivious she was running from it.



The fact that your mum was whisked interstate during an active investigation should set of alarm bells with Arizona's protective services.
(The Arizona registry list, on the menu to the left of the main page, is public - it is worth looking to see why people are put on the registry)


----------



## amd (Mar 25, 2019)

Some people have no conscience. Remember, there is something wrong with her and that you didn't make her this way. Prayers for you, dear lady.


----------



## Clarice (Mar 25, 2019)

Carolyn,  I am so sorry this is getting worse and worse.  Money, greed, deceit, drugs, a horrible combination.  Keep yourself safe and know you have hundreds of "soapy folks" pulling for you.


----------



## zanzalawi (Mar 26, 2019)

freaking unbelievable! 
it really seems like a warrant should be issued for your sister- why would authorities treat abduction of a senior any different than they would treat abduction of a child! when there is an open APS case and documentation of dementia, that is cowardly and illegal as ****! dear sister is completely off her rocker


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 26, 2019)

I am so sorry. Praying for you and your mom. 

Maybe check out reddit legal advice:
https://www.reddit.com/r/legaladvice/

Obviously not a substitute for your lawyer, but they may be able to offer suggestions, etc.


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 26, 2019)

Goodluck Carolyn and very best wishes for a speedy and successful outcome for you.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 26, 2019)

Thankyou everyone, things just seem to be at a standstill and I cannot even talk to my mom. I have spoken and or seen my mom almost every day of my life. It is just not right that I am cut off like this.


----------



## Susie (Mar 26, 2019)

You can indeed file with APS in AZ!  In fact, once you reported your sister kidnapping (yes, kidnapping!) your mother across state lines that is NOT competent to say no, then I would start with your state's APS, then report it to the police and FBI.  Drown her with paper and law enforcement.  Be sure to point out to them that she did this in order to take your mother's money.

I am so very, very sorry this happened!  The nerve of some people!!!!


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 26, 2019)

Susie said:


> You can indeed file with APS in AZ!  In fact, once you reported your sister kidnapping (yes, kidnapping!) your mother across state lines that is NOT competent to say no, then I would start with your state's APS, then report it to the police and FBI.  Drown her with paper and law enforcement.  Be sure to point out to them that she did this in order to take your mother's money.
> 
> I am so very, very sorry this happened!  The nerve of some people!!!!


Been there done that and received no help whatsoever. They say it is fine that she took her and ran from APS  I sent my attorney an email asking if I can file with APS in AZ but have not heard back from him, other than we need to get the Restraining Order gone then re-group and see where we go next. She refuses to give me my copy of the Trust that she stole from mom's house so he is working on getting it. Wonder what she is hiding... I really think she talked my mom into making some changes, but my attorney will get it even if he has to subpoena for it. 

I cannot believe he is not going to charge me travel time if he can represent me in AZ, which he thinks will be possible since mom owns 3 homes in CA and the Trust was drawn up in CA. Shows she does not live in AZ


----------



## Susie (Mar 28, 2019)

That is phenomenal news that he is not going to charge you travel time!


----------



## zanzalawi (Mar 28, 2019)

ohhhhh my goodness that is fantastic news and hopefully a big weight off your shoulders!


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 28, 2019)

Susie said:


> That is phenomenal news that he is not going to charge you travel time!





zanzalawi said:


> ohhhhh my goodness that is fantastic news and hopefully a big weight off your shoulders!


I was so surprised when he told me that, and I just hope he can represent me in AZ. I do not want another attorney


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 28, 2019)

Sending good thoughts and mojo that it goes well and he can help you out.


----------



## scard (Mar 28, 2019)

I hope all goes well for you Carolyn, it sounds like you have a wonderful lawyer. Family and money can get so messy, (kinda makes me glad I have little of both) I hope your mom is ok and you can bring her back home, it's so sad. I'm sure it's been mentioned, but maybe an ombudsman could help under these circumstances.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 30, 2019)

Thankyou Scard. Nope this is beyond what an Ombudsman can do. Mom's attorney is refusing to give us a copy of the trust so it is looking like a court order will have to be next, but first we have to clear up this stupid restraining order. My mom could be dead, badly hurt or even in a hospital and I would not know.


----------

